# Vaquero 45 Colt



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the Vaquero? I have held one and liked it very well. A local shop recomended one over a Blackhawk saying it would be more pleasant to shoot. He also recomended 45 Colt over a 357 Mag. The reasoning was less noise and recoil, would still take a deer down, and could use hot loads (Cor Bon) and be almost as powerful as a 44 Mag. Not that I would use something that hot, but will the Vaquero handle hotter loads? I was thinking it was more of a plinking gun than a hard core hunting gun. 

I'm looking for any info on the above as well as anything else I need to consider. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

There is only one difference between the old,full size,Vaquero and the Blackhawk is the sights..Blackhawk has them and the Vaquero doesn't,adjustable sights I mean..
I am not sure but I believe the new smaller Vaquero will not handle the heavy loadings of the larger gun..
As far as a hunting caliber goes there isn't much or anything in North America that hasn't fallen to the 45colt including the two legged varmits..And this was done with either black powder or smokeless at factory velocity's..
The cartridge has worked for about 135 years,there must be something going for it..


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

I also have a Vaquero in 45 but prefer the Blackhawk as I have them in other calibers and they can shoot more accurately.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I recommend the Blackhawk for the adjustable sights. The frame and grips of the First Generation Vaquero and the New Model Blackhawk are the same. The difference is sights and finish. The Blackhawk will allow you to sight in with your hunting load, or a mild range load.

If you want the smaller Colt size grip of the Second Generation Vaquero, consider the 50th Anniversary Blackhawk. It has the smaller grip and medium size frame of the 2nd Gen Vaquero, but good sights. It is available only in .357.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

My only complaint with the Blackhawk is the trigger guard design. It sits pretty far back (IMO) and I often end a round of shooting it with black and blue knuckles. (.45 Colt version)


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't care for the grip on the blackhawk so I put a bisley grip frame on mine..Had to change the hammer and trigger also..Not a big a job as i thought it might be..Worked out great..Changed the whole feel of the gun and the recoil sensation..Made it much easier to use..


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/

If anyone is having grip problems with their Rugers [ all models ] you should treat yourself to the best hardwood grip maker in the business.....

Jim Badger

I have bought sets that fit my Redhawk .44 Mag and my New Blackhawk "convertible" and I am extremely happy with their fit and finish.

The grips sure tamed my .44 mag. and actually made it pleasant to shoot.

Take a look........... prices are very reasonable "IF" you buy these grips from his website.

JF.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

bompa said:


> I didn't care for the grip on the blackhawk so I put a bisley grip frame on mine..Had to change the hammer and trigger also..Not a big a job as i thought it might be..Worked out great..Changed the whole feel of the gun and the recoil sensation..Made it much easier to use..


Bisleys are great. They look kinda' funny at first compared to the other grip styles but they grow on ya' and their wonderful to shoot. Unfortunately I don't own one but by friend does. I have a Birdshead and I like it very much but I can't wait to get a Bisley.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Vaquero vs New Vaquero*

Be aware that the original Vaquero was built on the same frame as the Blackhawks, a very heavy and strong frame.

The New Vaquero, or New Model Vaqueero, is built on a slightly smaller frame and will not handle the heavier loads of the original. Nor be as pleasant to shoot with those loads.

These are my .45 Colt Rugers, the bottom an original Vaquero.









Bob Wright


----------

